# repeated reboot. help troubleshooting the problem.



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2011)

so my pc restarts continuously. sometimes even before entering bios. but sometimes work flawlessly for many many hours. heres my config: 

Athlon II X4 635 (stock @ 1.2V)
Gigabyte GA-MA785GMT-US2H (rev 1.1)
Corsair 2X2Gb value DDR3-1333Mhz
WD green 500Gb + Seagate 160Gb PATA
Sapphire HD5670 512Mb
FSP saga II 400W + EPS 12V extension cord

i have checked running the pc on IGP & restart problem continues. used individual ram stick & problem still not solved. so either problem is with HDD or the PSU (or the extension cord). if problem is with HDD, i'll send it for RMA tomorrow. but how to check PSU?


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 20, 2011)

Do you have iso of any Linux Distribution? if yes check using that.
Since you can use PC for hours sometimes I am pretty sure the trouble is with the extension cord. are they very expensive? What are you using the cord for


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 20, 2011)

First to-do is to check if the processor HSF thermal paste and still there and if the HS fan is spinning and the processor is not getting overheated.

The next thing to suspect is the PSU. Try plugging it in the main electric socket without the extension cord.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 20, 2011)

^^ its a EPS cord. not the normal extension cord. will try it soon. 



thetechfreak said:


> Do you have iso of any Linux Distribution? if yes check using that.
> Since you can use PC for hours sometimes I am pretty sure the trouble is with the extension cord. are they very expensive? What are you using the cord for



s**t. yes. its a must try. thanks for reminding. will do next 

cleared CMOS  now trying to boot from Ubuntu 11.04 LCD.

UPDATE 1: will boot to windows now & to check list: 
1. HDD bad sector. 
2. remove EPS cable.
3. run mem test. 
4. some how check if PSU is culprit. 

till now no reboot. live cd working just fine. i feel its not a PSU problem. will further check front panel header if anything went wrong there. all data already backed up to my external drive.

UPDATE 2: pc restarts as soon as the windows splash screen appears. can't install windows as it restarts. my pata cable got some problem so can't install windows in the second drive.

UPDATE 3: reinstalled windows7. no more reboots. erased entire HDD. lets hope no more problem creeps up  

thanks a lot to techfreak for the linux tip


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 21, 2011)

@Sam- If your PC is restarting "sometimes" even before entering BIOS, then of course its not a software problem, so trying Linux makes no sense IMHO. Though the more troubleshooting, the better. But I can smell something fishy in your old HDD, have you tried booting with just the newer HDD?


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 21, 2011)

yes, sometime during boot loop, monitor just starts up & than blanks out. after powering off UPS & turning it back again, it'll goes to BIOS or max windows splash screen. i tired installing linux, WinXP & finally somehow installed windows7 (3-4 restarts while installing). and this was with my new HDD (WD 500Gb green). my old 160Gb is just used as spare. 

googling showed 1 possible cause for this. the spindle motor is having problem. also HWMonitor shows HDD temperature at 40C (now its 38). i have both the side panels open & during winter it should be in the mid 20s. i'll run error scan using HDD Tune or some other app to check for disc error.

UPDATE: no luck till now. trying to install Windows 7 in my 160Gb PATA & it continues to restart. totally clueless as whats the problem. removed the EPS extension cord but no help. cleared CMOS. still same. running on IGP now. & pc just restarts. 500Gb SATA HDD is disconnected to help troubleshoot the problem faster.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Nov 22, 2011)

Check the main plug and the surge protector for starters, use another one. If that doesn't seem to be the issue, start the system without any of the drives connected to the board- even the PATA and the dvd drives...


----------



## mithun_mrg (Nov 22, 2011)

before sending the hdd for rma check two things 1.the temps of the processor ok & 
2. update the bios to latest & load fail safe defaults & see


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 22, 2011)

temp is ok as shown in bios. max is 40. about bios, downloaded a previous version but PC restarts at windows startup screen. will try flashing from pen drive if possible. 



The Sorcerer said:


> Check the main plug and the surge protector for starters, use another one. If that doesn't seem to be the issue, start the system without any of the drives connected to the board- even the PATA and the dvd drives...



use another PSU cord? i don't have any surge protector. 

will try starting system without any drives. 

google search showed multiple result for boot loop problem. cause: same gigabyte motherboard. but most are unaswered  some suggest running the memory at lower clock. tried & fail.

@Sorcerer, pc started without any drive. after displaying "insert boot media" for around 5min, monitor goes into power saving mode & won't get back.


----------



## delhiuser (Nov 23, 2011)

I've same problem with my old pc with both sata & pata drive, Intel D celeron processor, 865 intel motherboard. I was unable to find the reason & it is almost dead & fail to boot. In fact, when I connect power cable, a small led lit up on mobo & when i pressed power switch of cabinet, cpu fan starts to run but suddenly stopped, thereafter nothing happened & everything looked dead. Any suggestion will be highly appreciated.

I also consulted a local assembler & he think mobo have fault & needed repair. Can I check myself whether mobo is dead or not?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Nov 23, 2011)

^^Mobo problem for sure. We can check if we know how to. I have seen local technicians checking mobo with a small LED device costing under 100 I think, but no idea how to use it.


----------



## delhiuser (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks a lot.


----------



## 008Rohit (Nov 24, 2011)

@ delhiuser

similar problem as mine. Mine motherboard died after 15 days from purchase due to the bad power supplied to it by my PSU. The green LED lit up but it just won't post. Technician also told me its a mobo problem and intel replaced the thing after an month.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2011)

sent my mobo for RMA through Accel Frontline on 27th November (forgotten to update here) & a replacement was sent within 2weeks. dad collected it today (my last exam was today) & VOILA!!! 880GM-USB3 with AM3+ socket, 100% solid caps & 2 USB 3.0 slot (will test them soon). that was some RMA 

thanks to everyone who replied here  will post a few pics soon.

but damn board don't have any PATA slot  time for a new DVD drive + farewell to my PATA HDD.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 15, 2011)

> sent my mobo for RMA through Accel Frontline on 27th November (forgotten to update here) & a replacement was sent within 2weeks. dad collected it today (my last exam was today) & VOILA!!! 880GM-USB3 with AM3+ socket, 100% solid caps & 2 USB 3.0 slot (will test them soon). that was some RMA


 Congo 
Looks like mods are getting lucky. Clius got a 80+ PSU as replacement and you got this awesome Mobo 
Looks like I should try to make my 9500 Gt so that I get a GTX260 or better


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 15, 2011)

thanks. lucky after 23yrs 

maybe they didn't have stock of any 785G chipset based mobo & repair failed too. hence sent me this.


----------



## topgear (Dec 16, 2011)

Sam said:


> sent my mobo for RMA through Accel Frontline on 27th November (forgotten to update here) & a replacement was sent within 2weeks. dad collected it today (my last exam was today) & VOILA!!! 880GM-USB3 with AM3+ socket, 100% solid caps & 2 USB 3.0 slot (will test them soon). that was some RMA
> 
> thanks to everyone who replied here  will post a few pics soon.
> 
> but damn board don't have any PATA slot  time for a new DVD drive + farewell to my PATA HDD.



congrats 

You can use the PATA HDD using a external 3.5 inch IDE casing costing around ~400 bucks and same can be done with DVD RW drive as using a 5.25 inch External IDE casing costing around ~500 bucks


----------



## Tarun (Dec 16, 2011)

> Athlon II X4 635 (stock @ 1.2V)


from when is 1.2v the stock voltage for Athlon II X4 ?????? it was 1.35v to 1.4v i guess???


----------



## vaibhav23 (Dec 16, 2011)

I think it means that  the clock speeds are at stock but the voltage has been decreased


----------



## ico (Dec 16, 2011)

Tarun said:


> from when is 1.2v the stock voltage for Athlon II X4 ?????? it was 1.35v to 1.4v i guess???


or may be he undervolted.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2011)

yup. undervolted. 



topgear said:


> congrats



thanks 



topgear said:


> You can use the PATA HDD using a external 3.5 inch IDE casing costing around ~400 bucks and same can be done with DVD RW drive as using a 5.25 inch External IDE casing costing around ~500 bucks



will try to exchange the HDD with a friend instead as i need it as internal  will check for the dvd casing though.

but today again same problem started. pc reboots while loading windows. can't repair as i don't have any sata drive except my boot drive. yesterday pc was getting stuck a lot & virus scan was slow too. maybe this time its the HDD


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 16, 2011)

post a screenshot of your HDD S.M.A.R.T values using software like crystaldiskinfo just to be on safe side.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2011)

Congos Sam.



dashing.sujay said:


> @Sam- But I can smell something fishy in your old HDD, have you tried booting with just the newer HDD?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 16, 2011)

thanks but old HDD can't be used as its pata & new motherboard doesn't have any PATA port  

shook the hdd few times & banged once as TG said doing this should solve hdd platter getting stuck but sound has increased since.



whitestar_999 said:


> post a screenshot of your HDD S.M.A.R.T values using software like crystaldiskinfo just to be on safe side.



pc can't boot past windows. will take drive to a friends place & check there.


----------



## asingh (Dec 16, 2011)

Seems like a failing HDD.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 16, 2011)

Sam said:


> thanks but old HDD can't be used as its pata & new motherboard doesn't have any PATA port
> 
> shook the hdd few times & banged once as TG said doing this should solve hdd platter getting stuck *but sound has increased since.
> *
> ...



Can you see it now?


----------



## topgear (Dec 17, 2011)

Sam said:


> thanks but old HDD can't be used as its pata & new motherboard doesn't have any PATA port
> 
> shook the hdd few times & banged once as TG said doing this should solve hdd platter getting stuck but sound has increased since.
> 
> pc can't boot past windows. will take drive to a friends place & check there.



This trick is useful for HDDs which are not used for ling but 2-3 times this worked on some semi new HDDs as well.

Third party HDD tools are good but are not always accurate and most of them requires you to boot into windows.

Download HDD diagnostic tool from your HDD manufacturer website, create a bootable CD and check the HDD with that - it's the most effective and accurate way to test HDDs.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 17, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Can you see it now?



shows in bios but then problem starts.



topgear said:


> This trick is useful for HDDs which are not used for ling but 2-3 times this worked on some semi new HDDs as well.
> 
> Third party HDD tools are good but are not always accurate and most of them requires you to boot into windows.
> 
> Download HDD diagnostic tool from your HDD manufacturer website, create a bootable CD and check the HDD with that - it's the most effective and accurate way to test HDDs.



my friend too said to do the same. i banged the HDD once. first time it booted & then restarted in 5min. next time banged 4-5 times & now its fully dead.



asingh said:


> Seems like a failing HDD.



not failing. failed 

applied for RMA & did a print of the RMA form. do i need to wrap the HDD in anti-static package only or in cardboard package too?


----------



## ico (Dec 17, 2011)

^ anti-static.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 17, 2011)

thanks. will try to dispatch the package today.


----------



## topgear (Dec 18, 2011)

Sam said:


> shows in bios but then problem starts.
> 
> my friend too said to do the same. i banged the HDD once. first time it booted & then restarted in 5min. next time banged 4-5 times & now its fully dead.
> 
> applied for RMA & did a print of the RMA form. do i need to wrap the HDD in anti-static package only or in cardboard package too?



who is the manufacturer of your HDD ?? I guess it's WD and if yes is it some green model HDD ??


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 18, 2011)

yes. western digital green 500Gb. order blue from smc but they sent me this.


----------



## dashing.sujay (Dec 18, 2011)

dashing.sujay said:


> Sam said:
> 
> 
> > thanks but old HDD can't be used as its pata & new motherboard doesn't have any PATA port
> ...



I meant, "_increasing noise_" pretty confirms that HDD is already failing.


----------



## topgear (Dec 19, 2011)

Sam said:


> yes. western digital green 500Gb. order blue from smc but they sent me this.



As I've guessed - WD green series drives must have some issues - most of the time the green drives are going for a spin.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 24, 2011)

i borrowed a friend's sata hard drive & dvd writer. it worked fine initially. installed windows on the HDD. but while installing a few softwares (installed 2 software at the same time) pc restarted. this happened 2 times & now PC just fail to start i.e. display won't come. after changing slot & cleaning ram's contact display comes but it immediately restarts at time. even before i can get a view of bios. but after restart there won't be any display. 

i have tried 1 stick, both stick on different slot. with & without the GPU. even without the hard drive at times but same result. i'll try to test ram on someone else PC as i don't have memtest disc with me currently.

its most likely a faulty ram. else need to take it to a computer shop & let them diagnose the problem.


----------



## The Sorcerer (Dec 24, 2011)

Sam said:


> i don't have any surge protector.


Irrelevant with the issue, but you should have 1 no questions asked. 

Did you try booting without the card? With single memory stick at a time? Reset CMOS battery??? I really don't trust those 4 pin to 6 pin converters. I wonder if people who suggest FSP 400w check if the board has 4 pin or 6 pin. You can try to reseat them if you want to. I usually tell people to stick with FSP 500w mostly because it has all the needed connectors and its good enough.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 24, 2011)

The Sorcerer said:


> Irrelevant with the issue, but you should have 1 no questions asked.



i'll get one as soon as this restart problem is over.



The Sorcerer said:


> Did you try booting without the card? With single memory stick at a time? Reset CMOS battery???



yes tried that many times. & even currently testing pc without GPU & 1 ram at a time. cleared cmos by shorting the CLR_CMOS pins. but no display. before display used to come or just a flash of bios. now not even that.



The Sorcerer said:


> I really don't trust those 4 pin to 6 pin converters. I wonder if people who suggest FSP 400w check if the board has 4 pin or 6 pin. You can try to reseat them if you want to. I usually tell people to stick with FSP 500w mostly because it has all the needed connectors and its good enough.



its not a converter. its an extension for the 4pin EPS cable. as my cabby has bottom mounted PSU & the cable is half the length.

Update: ran memtest & even before 1st pass can be complete, pc reboots in case of 1st stick. once reboot occurs there won't be any display. i mean it won't boot to bios but just a blank screen as it happens in case of loose ram. 

is this an indication of faulty ram? but till mem test ran, not a single error showed up. 2nd stick passed 1 loop without any error.


----------



## topgear (Dec 25, 2011)

Most probably the 1st stick is faulty and that's why it was not even able to complete a single test pass - if you have any doubts check it using your friend's pc.

Try running the pc with only the 2nd ram stick installed ( the one which passed mem test ) and see if it fixes the reboot issue or not.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

Today me and Sam did a bit of RAM testing(Corsair) on my motherboard Asus M478LT-MLE
Strange enough it seemed his RAM is fine. Was able to run my PC for about 2 hours with no restarts.
Ran a couple of races in Dirt 3, did some indie gaming, copied things from a external hard drive and everything went fine without any hick up. Strange, eh?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

@karan, your ram are not working. i mean same result. no display. acc to Sorcerer, it can be compatibility of ram.  i'll try a different video cable. 

i have tested 2 stick, 1 stick, 1 stick on a different slot. with & without GPU. no use. another faulty motherboard? or bad PSU? can psu cause no display. 1 thing i noticed is with techfreak's ram my cpu fan run at full speed while with my ram fan runs at half the speed.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 25, 2011)

@Sam
I think you are getting closer to run your PC. Reset CMOS again and try. You should really try with another Psu if possible. Properly refit everything again including processor to see if it helps in any way. Was the hard drive attached when you used my RAM?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 25, 2011)

reseted cmos 2-3 times. but at least the select CMOS setting page should have came. psu can be the culprit. but only way to test it is to take it to a pc shop.

i read about no display problem on this board on tom's h/w. once with a FX proccy.

just now i tried TF's ram on all slots & PC nicely boots up. tried installing windows but as it shows loading windows, BAM!!! reboot. its so much unpredictable 



thetechfreak said:


> Was the hard drive attached when you used my RAM?



nop. only ram.

sent a mail to Gigabyte support. lets see if they can pinpoint what can be the cause of this whole mess.

UPDATE: connected GPU & 1 of my corsair stick on slot1 and dvd drive. inserted a linux live cd & it ran fine till files load then reboot. but loaded back to bios immediately. second reboot & monitor went blank. reset button as ever won't work. turned off ups & turned on again. pressed power button. cpu fan working but monitor remained blank. parents are asking me to take pc (cabinet only) to pc shop & get it sorted out there.

thinking of getting a cheap 400-500 bucks psu & testing my system without GPU. advisable?


----------



## topgear (Dec 26, 2011)

You better test the PSU IMO.


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

thats exactly what i am gonna do today.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 26, 2011)

Update
Sam actually switched PSUs and now everything is fine 
he is using a beat up Psu from my download machine and just called to confirm that everything is smooth as silk. Looks like my 3 year old iBall is proving to be more durable than a infinitely better Fsp Saga


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

lol. update came from you. not unexpected. thanks man for the PSU. will buy a cheap one tomorrow. today i'll let my pc run on your PSU to confirm that old PSU was defective. maybe some loose cable. will send it for RMA soon. i read yesterday aditya infotech deals with FSP RMA.

hope this is the end of all trouble for me (the PC i mean). struggling with study & over that a bad PC. 

thanks everyone & special thanks to techfreak


----------



## CA50 (Dec 26, 2011)

^ so the final culprit is the PSU


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 26, 2011)

yes man. i tested everything except PSU till now. maybe some loose cable.


----------



## topgear (Dec 27, 2011)

Nice to know that you have pin pointed the trouble maker 

BTW, when did you bought that FSP PSU ? and FSP offers 2 or 3 years warranty ?


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 27, 2011)

yup. in that process got a new motherboard & maybe a new HDD (in RMA process now). next is what, a new PSU? 

i brought PSU along with rest of my system on July 2010 from ITWares. Saga II series carries only 2yr warranty.

*UPDATE:* got a call from courier company that my hard dive has arrived. but they failed to deliver today. maybe tomorrow.


----------



## topgear (Dec 28, 2011)

Use a cheap PSu as a temporary unit and send the FSP PSU for RMA and see it they gives you a new one as replacement or not - think about anything else later


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 28, 2011)

using techfreak's spare PSU. will buy a temporary one tomorrow & give the FSP for RMA. i just hope their system too runs unstable when they test it. i have not tested the PSU on anyone else PC.


----------



## thetechfreak (Dec 28, 2011)

@Sam
will you come tommorow? My old pc has same problem as this. So hopefully if you come we can fix it


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 29, 2011)

sure. will return your PSU too. call me in morning time.

received hard drive. more details here


----------

